# Ruf in Unterstadt



## opusmagnum (7. April 2008)

hallo WOW freunde

bin ziemlich neu in  dem spiel.

hab nirgends was gefunden wenn es darum geht den RUF bei einer bestimmten fraktion zu "farnen" oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
konkret geht es darum das ich als blutelfen Priester das reittier (lvl 40) der untoten möchte.

is doch ne edel sache...besser als diese bunten "vögel" ^^

der ruf "ehrfürchtig" muss erreicht werden und "nur" die quests, welche ruf für unterstadt geben nutzen mir, oder liege ich da falsch?

ich bin mittlerenweilen so weit das es von 3000 zu den 21`000 zugeht.
was mir bis anhin keine guten antworten waren , sind zb. dei dass ich in  den gebieten: vorgebirge,brachland usw..questen soll....na leute..dort hat es nicht NUR quests die dann ruf in unterstadt geben.

nun meine eigentliche frage:

woran erkenne ich an einem NPC das der ruf für unterstadt ist?
und wie krieg ich das no hin?

mein char is immerhin "schon" lvl 29.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss opusmagnum euer Priester healer auf Arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2008)

Im Prinzip hast Du bei Untoten Questgebern ne gute Chance auf Ruf bei Unterstadt (egal wo die Questgeber stehen).
Wenn Du mit Quests nicht mehr weiterkommst kannst Du mit Stoffspenden nachhelfen.
Desweiteren kannst Du dir für Ehremarken ein Mount beim PvP Händler kaufen.

Dem schon mit 40 nachzuhecheln halte ich für verkehrt, heb Dir das lieber für später auf.


----------



## Melih (7. April 2008)

opusmagnum schrieb:


> hallo WOW freunde
> 
> bin ziemlich neu in  dem spiel.
> 
> ...



quests in tirisfall und silberwald machen bringen auch ruf und so oder wolle oder leinenstoff spenden


----------



## PlutoII (7. April 2008)

Ich würd dir Raten bis 60 den "Vogel" zu nehmen und dann dir den Ruf zu farmen vor allem weil so die Stoffspenden einfacher gehn


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du bei Untoten Questgebern ne gute Chance auf Ruf bei Unterstadt (egal wo die Questgeber stehen).
> Wenn Du mit Quests nicht mehr weiterkommst kannst Du mit Stoffspenden nachhelfen.
> Desweiteren kannst Du dir für Ehremarken ein Mount beim PvP Händler kaufen.
> 
> Dem schon mit 40 nachzuhecheln halte ich für verkehrt, heb Dir das lieber für später auf.


/sign
NUR ist es nicht möglich sich das PvP Mount auf Level 40 zu holen.
Auch alle Quests im Startgebiet der Untoten können dir weiterhelfen da diese zusammengerechnet eine Menge Ruf bringen!


----------



## Dagonzo (7. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> quests in tirisfall und silberwald machen bringen auch ruf und so oder wolle oder *leinenstoff spenden*


Also Leinenstoff kann man gar nicht spenden.


----------



## Seufernator (7. April 2008)

Quests die Ruf bei einer Fraktion der Horde bringen, gibt es doch 25% des Rufes bei den anderen Fraktionen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Damionrae (7. April 2008)

Ich hatte mein Untoten Pferd mit meiter Blutelfen Priesterin mit ca 53 - 55, hatte dann zum Schluß den Rest mit Runenstoff Spenden in UC  gemacht, sonst jedes Q, was es für die Untoten gab, da gibt es Guides und eine Ruf Q Übersicht auf Thootboot  hier die Ruf Qs Unterstadt QS, welche ich komplett abgergrast habe


----------



## Spichty (7. April 2008)

Also bei der Allianz kannst auch im Av ruf in allen Hauptstädten sammeln indem man den ganzen loot den die Spieler droppen abgibt, vorallem gehts jetzt gut wo fast jedes Av ein Gezerge ist.

Mfg


----------



## Melih (7. April 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also Leinenstoff kann man gar nicht spenden.



oh sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na dann wollestoff oder seidenstoff


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Also bei der Allianz kannst auch im Av ruf in allen Hauptstädten sammeln indem man den ganzen loot den die Spieler droppen abgibt, vorallem gehts jetzt gut wo fast jedes Av ein Gezerge ist.
> 
> Mfg


Av ist aber ab 51 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## opusmagnum (8. April 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Also bei der Allianz kannst auch im Av ruf in allen Hauptstädten sammeln indem man den ganzen loot den die Spieler droppen abgibt, vorallem gehts jetzt gut wo fast jedes Av ein Gezerge ist.
> 
> Mfg




^^ hast net von oben gegonnen zu lesen?  d steht was von Horde,

danke trozdem


----------



## Arkoras (8. April 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Also bei der Allianz kannst auch im Av ruf in allen Hauptstädten sammeln indem man den ganzen loot den die Spieler droppen abgibt, vorallem gehts jetzt gut wo fast jedes Av ein Gezerge ist.
> 
> Mfg



Das ist doch gut so! Obwohl das uralte AV (mit Wolfsreiter, Schredder usw) natürlich viel besser war, so kann ich wenigstens mal mit ein paar Freunden Wölfe zähmen um die Reiter zu rufen.

Zum Thema: Wurde ja schon oft gesagt: Alle Quests im Startgebiet der Untoten und alle von Verlassenen.


----------



## Grivok (8. April 2008)

also zu allen die vom nachhecheln sprechen (inklusive Tikume)
ich habe eine lev 45 Blutelf-Magierin und besitze den hässlichen Vogel
bin aber bei Unterstadt 1000 Punkt vor ehrfürchtig
wenn man mit lev 40 ALLLE !!!! quests im Startgebiet, Tirisfall, Silberwald + Vorgebirge macht und vorher hauptsächlich EP durch Quests gesammelt hat. kommt man dem Ehrfürchtigen ruf seeeeehr nahe
da braucht man dann auch nur 60 einheiten jeder stoffart abegben, kriegt EP und gold.
und spätestens mit lev 46-48 hat man sein skelettpferd und ist das verstarahlte rebhuhn los.

und die 9 gold für ein 2tes 40er mount hat man schnell drin
es wird bestimmt möglich sein noch eher auf ehrfürchtig zu sein, da muss man dann noch konsequenter bei Untoten quests machen, als ich das schon getan habe

btw. wenn ich mich nicht irre kriegt man in den unteren gebieten der blutelfen schon einiges an rufpunkten bei den skelettköpfen


----------



## Bignova (8. April 2008)

ich würde empfehlen auf das Untotenmount zu verzichten und dann eventuell später mit 59(wenn du PvP liebst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ne ganze weile aufs BG zu gehen und abzeichen zu farmen,das is ne sache von en paar stunden und macht mit 59 relativ spaß,natürlich kannst du dir auch nen Gockel kaufen,ich sag mal so,beim mount zählt es wie schnell es ist und wie schnell du vorankommst und nich wie es aussieht,niemand wird dich auslachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Grivok (8. April 2008)

*hust*
Fraktionsfremdes Mount hat mehr style als PvP mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (8. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> und nich wie es aussieht,niemand wird dich auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh doch!!!


----------



## Panasori (8. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> und nich wie es aussieht,niemand wird dich auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh doch!!!


----------



## Bignova (8. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> oh doch!!!



Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (8. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> oh doch!!!



naja wer andere wegen des equipps, reittieres oder anderem auslacht, muss damit wohl was kompensieren
also würde ich solche leute wohl eher bemitleiden als es mir zu herzen zu nehmen
fraktionsfremde mounts haben zwar mehr style (da man dafür etwas tun muss und sie teilweise einfach besser aussehen) aber im endeffekt ist man damit nicht schneller


----------



## Danbar (8. April 2008)

in der Nähe von jedem Schneidereilehrer steht irgendwo ein Typ bei dem man Stoff gegen Ruf spenden kann...geht aber erst ab Woll-/Seidenstoff aufwärts


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

hier sind alle quests aufgelistet, die ruf bringen.
mach einfahc alle, die für unterstadt und alle die für die horde ruf geben:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja wer andere wegen des equipps, reittieres oder anderem auslacht, muss damit wohl was kompensieren
> also würde ich solche leute wohl eher bemitleiden als es mir zu herzen zu nehmen
> fraktionsfremde mounts haben zwar mehr style (da man dafür etwas tun muss und sie teilweise einfach besser aussehen) aber im endeffekt ist man damit nicht schneller



JAJA,,,,eine weitere antwort welche mir nix bringt..
warum muss ich schneller sein?

darf man nicht einfach dei dingen haben welche einme gefallen?


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> quests in tirisfall und silberwald machen bringen auch ruf und so oder wolle oder leinenstoff spenden



danke...dort hab i alles durch...

und spenden bin ich dran...


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du bei Untoten Questgebern ne gute Chance auf Ruf bei Unterstadt (egal wo die Questgeber stehen).
> Wenn Du mit Quests nicht mehr weiterkommst kannst Du mit Stoffspenden nachhelfen.
> Desweiteren kannst Du dir für Ehremarken ein Mount beim PvP Händler kaufen.
> 
> Dem schon mit 40 nachzuhecheln halte ich für verkehrt, heb Dir das lieber für später auf.




also eigentlichhabe ich gehofft hier drin im forum antworten von erfahreneren spielner zu bekommen..

ich hab zwar geschrieben das ich ziemlich neu  bin ,wa aber nit heisst das ich mich (sogar vor dem 1.spielen) über das piel informiert habe.

ich erwarte konkrete antworten.

wo stehen denn all diese untoten npcs?  gibt es da ne liste auf deutsch?


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Damionrae schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Untoten Pferd mit meiter Blutelfen Priesterin mit ca 53 - 55, hatte dann zum Schluß den Rest mit Runenstoff Spenden in UC  gemacht, sonst jedes Q, was es für die Untoten gab, da gibt es Guides und eine Ruf Q Übersicht auf Thootboot  hier die Ruf Qs Unterstadt QS, welche ich komplett abgergrast habe




na erst ab 55...

an ich würdemal behaupten das es dem einen hier in den vielen antworten glich ging wie dir, nicht schnell genug. 
wenn man natürlich nur INI^s macht und schnell lvln will hat man natürlich keine ahnung wo die npc^s alle stehen.

ich hab im gebiet der blutelfen kurz gelevelt und dann gleich nach tirisfal ,damit dort auch alle quest gemacht werden können (mit ep).


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Also bei der Allianz kannst auch im Av ruf in allen Hauptstädten sammeln indem man den ganzen loot den die Spieler droppen abgibt, vorallem gehts jetzt gut wo fast jedes Av ein Gezerge ist.
> 
> Mfg




so eine antort kann man sich gleich sapren..ich wollte nicht kommentare sehen sondern antorten auf "MEINE" fragen,,,kommentiert doch nit immer den anderen ihrer "antworten"

und zudem geht es um die HORDE.....


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. April 2008)

ich hatte mit meiner blutelfe mit level 39 den ruf bei uc auf ehrfürchtig und das mount in der tasche ^^
du musst die quests im startgebiet der untoten machen, das geht sehr einfach und schnell wenn man weiss wo man hin muss.
also tirisfal / silberwald abquesten. 
alle anderen quests die dir ruf bringen geben dir 25% des rufes bei den anderen hauptstadt fraktionen.
viel erfolg


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> also zu allen die vom nachhecheln sprechen (inklusive Tikume)
> ich habe eine lev 45 Blutelf-Magierin und besitze den hässlichen Vogel
> bin aber bei Unterstadt 1000 Punkt vor ehrfürchtig
> wenn man mit lev 40 ALLLE !!!! quests im Startgebiet, Tirisfall, Silberwald + Vorgebirge macht und vorher hauptsächlich EP durch Quests gesammelt hat. kommt man dem Ehrfürchtigen ruf seeeeehr nahe
> ...




du scheinst einer der einzigsten zu sein der ne ahnun gvon "questen" hat genau so hab ich es auch gemacht. aber in vorgebirge bin i no nit durch..da schaff i des allein nit..bin ja "nur" healer priester...und auf nen dmg und def spieler angewiesen..sonst wird es seeeehr viel zeit brachen..(ok ich hab zeit aber man kann es ja übertreiben)..das meine ich so auf bezug des manahaushaltes  ein mob (etwa) und man muss schon wieder "nachtanken" so dauert es lange weil es mühsam is nach (fast) jedem mob mana zu tanken.


----------



## renck (10. April 2008)

Ich hab mein Schreckensross oder wie das Vieh heißt und bin zufrieden damit. Farme mir aber grade Marken für den geilen Raptor. Der passt optimal zu meinem Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg renck


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> ich würde empfehlen auf das Untotenmount zu verzichten und dann eventuell später mit 59(wenn du PvP liebst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




di hast genau wieder so ne antwort dei sich keiner wünsch...ichhab klar geschrieben was ich möchte, da is dein beitrag überflüssig.
und zudem PVP mag ich nicht so sehr...mich nervt es schon wenn man einfach nur zum duell herausgefordert wird ohne vorher mal vieleicht zu fragen...wäre doch net verkehrt...oder spricht man denn möglichst  wenig im WOW....

na mir scheiint es bis anhin ehh so zu sein das es den meisten nur daruaf ankommt möglichst schnell hoch zu kommen...GILDEN scheinen au nit gad sehr viel zu bringen..da bekommt man (meine bisherige erfahrung) eh nur hilfe (meist) wenn es drum geht ne ini zu machen.....

finde mal eine der au interesse hat zusammen zu questen..nur questen.....ne gruppe von denen is schon zu viel verlangt..


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

Danbar schrieb:


> in der Nähe von jedem Schneidereilehrer steht irgendwo ein Typ bei dem man Stoff gegen Ruf spenden kann...geht aber erst ab Woll-/Seidenstoff aufwärts




na das hab ich schon sehr schnell selber herausgefunden^^..weil ich ne quest hinter dem ausrufezeichen erwartet hatte..


----------



## opusmagnum (10. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hier sind alle quests aufgelistet, die ruf bringen.
> mach einfahc alle, die für unterstadt und alle die für die horde ruf geben:
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71673&sid=3




SUPPER....jetzt müsste mein englich nur besser sein und ich wäre glücklich,,,

danke dir


----------



## Blutlos (10. April 2008)

Du machst alle Questen in Todesend, Brill, Silberwald und bevorzugt alle Quests, die dir von Verlassenen gegeben werden (also z.B. von denen in Tirisfal, bei Tarrens Mühle, den Teichen der Vision in Donnerfels usw.). Du spendest Wolle, Seide, Magiestoff, Runenstoff in Unterstadt (in dieser Reihenfolge). Des weiteren solltest du wissen, dass Questen, durch die der Ruf bei einer Hordenfraktion steigt, anteilmäßig auch den Ruf bei den anderen Fraktionen anheben - bei Blutelfen ist hier die Verbindung zu den Verlassenen sehr hoch, also lohnt es sich auch alle Questen im Startgebiet und im Immersangwald abzuschließen. 
Ich hatte mein Skelettpferd erst mit Mitte 40, es müsste aber bereits früher möglich sein den Ruf entsprechend zu steigern, wenn man sich ranhält.


----------

